# Sheffield Catapults Hammer Hunter Review



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Id gotten the Hammer Hunter (oak/walnut) in a trade along with some tex latex bands so decided to give them a run out along with a review from a hunters point of view.I was surprised at the size of the catapult ,in that it was smaller than i expected,which for me personally works well.The laminates,,,flawless.cant of the forks,bit to extreme for me ,but thats a personal issue,hold and shootabilty 9/10 only reason being the cant,if it was based on workmanship,10/10 all day long.Rigged up the tex latex,doubles in this case,grabbed some 12mm leads and went to see what the score was.Bit of stump shooting to get the eye in,and straight away,unwrapped the bands and retied an inch and a half shorter as they felt to light,id personally put them at a light to med pull if attached your usual working length,but again everyones different.Arriving at the site,1st cock bird at 15m,neck shot,2nd cock bird approx 10m neck shot,hen bird 12-15m head shot,my hunting partner then adding to the bag giving us four in a 30 min outing.Id held the catapult hammer grip for a few mins stump shooting and to be frank it it felt awkward,braced finger and thumb,no problems at all,it fit the palm perfectly and made for a real comfortable shooter out in the field,the bands? to early to say.they got the job done ok but didnt feel as snappy as thera golds in a 20-15 taper and once these snap I will revert to golds on the hammer hunter

sundays result










mondays result

Seeing as the Hammer Hunter was in the car,myself and paul,went for a quick jaunt to add to the previous days haul
these 2 cock birds taken within 20 mins of arrival both out to about 15m struttin in an ash copse,with paul taking 2 hens on the road out of the village


















Overall pleased with catapult.cant fault the workmanship,cant fault the hold and workabilty of the Hammer Hunter as a piece to put food on the table

marcus1


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

nice shooting buddy !!!
nice catty too !!


----------



## Sheffield Catapults (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the review Marcus, great shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice bag ... I am jealous!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have edited the title. Please read the site rules linked at the bottom of each page.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice work!!, nice pics too


----------



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> I have edited the title. Please read the site rules linked at the bottom of each page.


This review was posted in the hunting section,have i missed something?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

marcus1 said:


> I have edited the title. Please read the site rules linked at the bottom of each page.


This review was posted in the hunting section,have i missed something?
[/quote]

No you didn't. I did. The title threw me off, and my brain, which doesn't always work properly, registered it as being in the Review section. My apologies.


----------



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> I have edited the title. Please read the site rules linked at the bottom of each page.


This review was posted in the hunting section,have i missed something?
[/quote]

No you didn't. I did. The title threw me off, and my brain, which doesn't always work properly, registered it as being in the Review section. My apologies.
[/quote]No harm done Henry,as an afterthought id better point out any further catapult reviews will be in the hunting section,cheers


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello Marcus, long time no see.

For a while now, we have been building a database of sorts on Effective Hunting Setups. You can view the thread *HERE*.

It would be awesome of you if you could please add an entry with the specifics of what you have used. Copy and paste from the first post for a basic template to use.


----------

